# AVA - Eminence - Pardon My French - Walkthrough



## Nicolas Felix (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey VI peeps!

Here's my not so serious "walkthrough" of my track, "Pardon My French" made with the new AVA - Eminence library:


Enjoy !


----------

